# Governador Valadares - A Capital do Leste de Minas



## icaroav (Feb 3, 2016)

cade as fotos???


----------



## 421368 (Jun 21, 2009)

bjsilva said:


> ...O IBGE rebatizou as antigas macro-regiões como regiões intermediárias, dando a elas o nome do polo principal...


Importante lembrar que essa é uma mudança para fins estatísticos/censitários, como a fundação ressalva no seu próprio site. Para fins de aferição da identidade sociocultural, ou para mera geografia e divisão político-administrativa, as antigas mesorregiões ainda são consideradas.


----------



## bjsilva (Feb 18, 2008)

Rafael Cevidanes said:


> Importante lembrar que essa é uma mudança para fins estatísticos/censitários, como a fundação ressalva no seu próprio site. Para fins de aferição da identidade sociocultural, ou para mera geografia e divisão político-administrativa, as antigas mesorregiões ainda são consideradas.


Discordo radicalmente com o que você disse. Li vários artigos e estudos. A nova divisão está baseada no estudo de influência das cidades de 2007, e agrupou essas cidades com a cidade-polo no centro. E é sim a nova divisão político-administrativa do IBGE e substituiu sim as antigas meso-regiões. Não é apenas uma "mera divisão para fins censitários"

Um dos arquivos está disponível aqui:

https://biblioteca.ibge.gov.br/visualizacao/livros/liv100600.pdf


----------



## 421368 (Jun 21, 2009)

bjsilva said:


> Discordo radicalmente com o que você disse. Li vários artigos e estudos. A nova divisão está baseada no estudo de influência das cidades de 2007, e agrupou essas cidades com a cidade-polo no centro. E é sim a nova divisão político-administrativa do IBGE e substituiu sim as antigas meso-regiões. Não é apenas uma "mera divisão para fins censitários"
> 
> Um dos arquivos está disponível aqui:
> 
> https://biblioteca.ibge.gov.br/visualizacao/livros/liv100600.pdf


Já no início do arquivo que você me mandou é ratificado o que eu disse. Essa divisão é para FINS ESTATÍSTICOS. A competência legislativa para dispor sobre pesquisa (e estatística) é concorrente entre a União, Estados, DF e Municípios. Aquela edita normas gerais federais, enquanto os outros entes federativos legislam regional e localmente sobre tais serviços. Os trabalhos do IBGE nessa área (fundação pública federal) prevalecem sobre ações regionais e locais porque há lei federal geral dispondo sobre isso. Mesmo assim os demais entes federativos subsidiam as pesquisas da fundação fornecendo a ela dados como quantidade de nascidos, óbitos, etc. QUANTO AO PLANEJAMENTO regional e local, cada ente detém sua autonomia, adotando, para tanto, a divisão política que bem entender, desde que, claro, um ente não atente contra as normas gerais do ente de maior grau na federação. Municípios têm autonomia para se dividirem como quiserem (desde que não contrariem nenhuma lei estadual/federal nem a CE/CF), assim como o DF e os Estados (desde que não contrariem leis federais/CF). Quanto a MG, o estado adota a divisão político-administrativa da SEPLAG, que é praticamente a mesma das mesorregiões do IBGE, com algumas poucas diferenças. Outros estados, porém, ainda adotam essa divisão completamente, seja para fins de planejamento socioeconômico, identificação cultural, ou qualquer outro.


----------



## Deoliveira (Aug 22, 2015)

*Governo anuncia retomada de obras no Hospital Regional de Governador Valadares*



As obras do Hospital Regional de Governador Valadares, no Vale do Rio Doce, serão retomadas após cinco anos de paralisação. A decisão foi anunciada pelo governador Romeu Zema durante videoconferência realizada com deputados federais e estaduais nesta quarta-feira (15).

As obras serão financiadas com R$ 78 milhões da Fundação Renova, entidade criada para gerir ações de reparação referentes à tragédia em Mariana, ocorrida em 2015. A fundação se comprometeu entregar o hospital pronto e equipado, com 220 leitos, no primeiro trimestre de 2022.

O secretário de Estado de Saúde, Carlos Eduardo Amaral, ressaltou que parte da estrutura pode ser usada antes mesmo da construção completa.“Vamos começar a estudar qual será a vocação do hospital, tanto de uma forma geral para o futuro da região, quanto para o próximo inverno, quando ainda podemos ter casos de Covid-19. Esperamos que, daqui a um ano, ele já tenha condições de receber alguns leitos. Vamos realizar os estudos de gerenciamento, financiamento, características de leito e objetivos dentro da rede”, explicou.

As obras do hospital tiveram início em 2013, mas foram paralisadas em 2015 para revisão do projeto. A previsão, na época, era que seu funcionamento fosse iniciado em 2016. O objetivo é que ele possa atender a demandas de saúde de mais de 80 municípios do entorno de Valadares.

Fontes: Governo anuncia retomada de obras no Hospital Regional de Governador Valadares
Zema anuncia acordo com a Vale para concluir hospital regional de Valadares
Romeu Zema anuncia retomada das obras do Hospital Regional de Governador Valadares


----------

